# Head Shaking



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

My 20 month old rottie mix occasionally shakes/tilts and scratches his head like hes has something in his ear.

This has been going on since he was a puppy. Every time he goes to the vet, we have them check his ears for any bumps or something that could be causing his head shaking/tilting and nothing, they always say his ears look normal. Its not usually something that happens daily, he has like "flare ups". He can go months with out it but then spend a week shaking his head then it goes away for a while and comes back. It doesnt effect the rest of his life, it just causes a few moments of discomfort. So any ideas of what could be causing it?

I know thats probaly a really bad description, so I will try and maybe get a video of him.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I have seen head shaking in my own dogs over the years for a variety of reasons. One dog would do it when he needed a chiro adjustment. One would do it because of allergies. One would do it if his ears got the least bit dirty. Wuss. 
I had another that had a bout of ear mites. I just cleaned and wiped oil in the ears every day til the shaking stopped. 

Bernie seems to shake his head and scratch his ears after he's been in a motel room. Yuck. I don't wanna think too hard about that one. 

Is there anything different you feed the dog before the shaking?

Laura


----------



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Is there anything different you feed the dog before the shaking?
> 
> Laura



No, I dont think so. Hes mainly fed Wellness CORE kibble and then once in a while he gets some canned food or some raw.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

did they take swab samples and checked it for infection?, or they just looked at it and said: looks good!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My Natural eared Dobermann Dubheasa used to shake her head when she got excited. I think she liked the sound they made? Like baseball cards in bicycle spokes


----------



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> did they take swab samples and checked it for infection?, or they just looked at it and said: looks good!


At his last vet appointment back in April they did take a swab deep in his ears and I saw them take them in the back but I cant remember if they tested it for anything.


----------

